# Non o no? Destinato alle persone sportive e non



## Alessandro_Persia

Ciao,

pensavo di aver scorto un post su questo argomento in passato, ma non lo trovo...

Qule delle due espressioni è migliore?

- *Una manifestazione destinata alle persone sportive e non.*
- *Una manifestazione destinata alle persone sportive e no.*

Io propendo per la prima, sottintendendo "non sportive". Il "no" andrebbe se ci fosse una domanda ("sei una persona sportiva? No!"), il che non è il caso. Eppure, so che c'è chi trova la seconda soluzione più corretta.


Ho anche già sentito l'opinione che

- *Dipende se sei una persona sportiva o meno*

sia errata, dato che "meno" non è negazione; la negazione è "no". La spiegazione è logica, ma la lingua sovente non lo è, per cui non è una spiegazione che mi convince...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Ale.

In proposizioni disgiuntive come "Dipende se sei una persona sportiva o ...._"_, l'avverbio di negazione "meno" è corretto e vale "no".

Quanto alle due frasi iniziali, direi che va bene la prima.

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Alessandro  

Forse questa spiegazione può essere d'aiuto, da "La Crusca": "Uso dell'avverbio negativo olofrastico"


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Grazie a tutti e due. La spiegazione della Crusca contraddice il giudizio di Giorgio (secondo i cruscanti, bisogna dire "o no"; "o non" sarebbe normativamente sbagliato), comunque ora sono un po' più in chiaro.

Ciao!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

I Cruscanti hanno certamente ragione, ma a me resta il sospetto che ci sia differenza fra:

1. Una manifestazione destinata alle persone sportive *e* _.....
_2. Una manifestazione destinata alle persone sportive *o* _.....
_
La 2. è sicuramente una disgiuntiva e l'avverbio che prende il posto dei puntini è olofrastico ("no"). La 1. fatìco addirittura a vederla come disgiuntiva. 

Ma è certamente un limite mio.

GS


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

È vero Giorgio, non avevo fatto caso alla differenza...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Giorgio 

Ho infatti avuto lo stesso pensiero, poi ho ceduto davanti a questo passaggio (riporto sempre dalla stessa pagina de "La Crusca"): "Lo stesso si dica di altri costrutti omologhi: _e no _(si pensi al romanzo di Vittorini _Uomini e no_)." 

Ho trovato un altro riferimento alla scelta tra "No e Non". 

Tuttavia, se devo dire la mia, mi viene più naturale usare " ... e non".


----------



## phiona

Anja.Ann said:


> Tuttavia, se devo dire la mia, mi viene più naturale usare " ... e non".



Però, ti supplico, non farlo. Ormai è una (pessima) abitudine in espansione epidemica. Se neanche noi la contrastiamo, non ci sarà più speranza.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Addirittura, phi!
Io ho la nettissima sensazione che in: _Una manifestazione destinata alle persone sportive e non_ il "non" sia corretto e rappresenti ciò che resta dopo l'ellissi di, per esempio, "sportive".
Se metto invece " Una manifestazione destinata alle persone sportive e no" mi viene da chieder(mi) " E no cosa?".
Per fortuna, phi, in italiano non esiste ancora la norma di dire - e quidi di elidere, se necessario -  " ... le persone sportive e no sportive" e neppure " le persone sportive e quelle no sportive".
Non sarà che magari il malvezzo di dire " le associazioni no-profit" (che usa l'espressione inglese NON-PROFIT ) sia responsabile di questo innamoramento per NON?

GS


----------



## phiona

Caro GS,
ma perché nessuna persona sana di mente direbbe mai:

GS - Vieni al cinema?
phi - No, grazie.
GS - Perché *non?

*mentre _Una manifestazione destinata alle persone sportive e *non *_viene considerato addirittura corretto?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, phi.
Se ho capito bene il tuo dubbio, direi che NO è un avverbio olofrastico di negazione (= con un solo monosillabo si nega il valore di verità di un enunciato precedente e pertanto nella tua frase del cinema, il NO sta per [non vengo al cinema], grazie.
In "... le persone sportive e non." il NON si lilita a negare la carica semantica di "sportive". Non credi?
Saluti cari.
GS


----------



## phiona

Ciao anche a te GS,
no, volevo dire un'altra cosa.
Se qualcuno ti dicesse "no" e tu volessi sapere perché ti ha detto "no", tu avresti solo due possibilità, e cioè chiedere:

Perché *no*?
_oppure
_Perché *non *vieni?

Ma mai e poi mai chiederesti:
Perché *non*?

Concordi?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Certo che concordo.
Saluti.
GS


----------



## marco.cur

Anche a me sembra meglio_ persone sportive e non_ (sportive e non sportive). _Perché no_ è un caso diverso.
In ogni caso, i collegamenti ipertestuali negli interventi #3 e #7 rimandano entrambi alle locuzioni_ "...* o* no"/ "... *o* non". _In questi casi è giusto no perché si ha un'affermazione e la negazione di questa (ti piaccia o non ti piaccia - ti piaccia o no).

Quindi, nel nostro caso, io direi _persone sportive e non _oppure _persone sportive o no._


----------



## giovannino

marco.cur said:


> In ogni caso, i collegamenti ipertestuali negli interventi #3 e #7 rimandano entrambi alle locuzioni_ "...* o* no"/ "... *o* non". _In questi casi è giusto no perché si ha un'affermazione e la negazione di questa (ti piaccia o non ti piaccia - ti piaccia o no).
> 
> Quindi, nel nostro caso, io direi _persone sportive e non _oppure _persone sportive o no._



In realtà nella sua risposta sul sito della Crusca Serianni fa riferimento anche a "*e *_no_":

"L'avverbio negativo olofrastico [...] in italiano è soltanto _no_. L'uso tradizionale richiede dunque _o no _in coordinate disgiuntive ridotte appunto alla sola negazione olofrastica. [...]*  Lo stesso si dica di altri costrutti omologhi: e no (si pensi al romanzo di Vittorini Uomini e no)* [...]"


----------



## phiona

giovannino said:


> In realtà nella sua risposta sul sito della Crusca Serianni fa riferimento anche a "*e *_no_":
> 
> "L'avverbio negativo olofrastico [...] in italiano è soltanto _no_. L'uso tradizionale richiede dunque _o no _in coordinate disgiuntive ridotte appunto alla sola negazione olofrastica. [...]*  Lo stesso si dica di altri costrutti omologhi: e no (si pensi al romanzo di Vittorini Uomini e no)* [...]"



Ciao Giovannino e grazie!

Dando per scontato che nessuno pensi che Vittorini fosse un pazzo fuggito dal manicomio grazie all'aiuto del più pazzo di lui editore, e vedendo che nessuno chiedendo delucidazioni su un "no" di risposta, si sognerebbe di chiedere "perché non?" invece del corretto "perché no?", non capisco secondo quale logica perversa "sportivi e non" dovrebbe essere più corretto di "sportivi e no" (sorvoliamo allegramente sulle testimonianze della Crusca e di Serianni).

Ho ragione?
Come *non*! (nonnando, nonnando, dovremo accettare anche questa aberrazione?)


----------



## marco.cur

Serianni fa solo quell'esempio. Si tratta infatti di un caso simile a _o no_. Infatti si tratta di una contrapposizione fra uomini e non uomini (non uomini come negazione di uomini). Nel caso degli sportivi non c'è alcuna contrapposizione, ma solo un accomunare sportivi e non sportivi.


----------



## giovannino

marco.cur said:


> Serianni fa solo quell'esempio. Si tratta infatti di un caso simile a _o no_. Infatti si tratta di una contrapposizione fra uomini e non uomini (non uomini come negazione di uomini). Nel caso degli sportivi non c'è alcuna contrapposizione, ma solo un accumunare sportivi e non sportivi.



Nella sua _Grammatica italiana _Serianni fa anche un altro esempio in cui non c'è contrapposizione:



> Quando il costrutto interessa un sostantivo (o un aggettivo, o un participio), si passa dal tipo "studenti _e non studenti_" al tipo brachilogico "studenti _e no_": "una quantità di medici, giovani _e no_".



Qui, come nella frase di Alessandro ("sportivi e non sportivi"), vengono accomunati medici giovani e non giovani, senza alcuna contrapposizione.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Sono sicuro che il ricordarlo è superfluo per i più, ma il testo di Serianni, che viene spesso qualificato "grammatica di impostazione tradizionale" è un esempio di descrittività (e quindi siamo lontanissimi da qualsiasi atteggiamento prescrittivo). Detto questo, va anche precisato che, all'interno di questa filosofia, l'uso di espressioni come "si passa da... a..." vale tanto quanto il "si dice..." dei descrittivisti, che vuol dire "c'è chi dice..." e non "si deve dire".
Saluti 
GS


----------



## giovannino

Giorgio, mi meraviglia che tu, anglista, definisca il testo di Serianni "un esempio di descrittività". Ho varie grammatiche descrittive dell'inglese (ad esempio quella di Quirk e altri studiosi, edita da Longman). Non ci troveresti mai indicazioni prescrittive come queste: "_o meno _[...], locuzione molto diffusa ma da evitare" (proprio nel paragrafo che parla di _o no_); "decisamente da evitare anche nel parlato colloquiale è _gli _per _le, _che pure ha precedenti illustri, dal Boccaccio al Machiavelli al Carducci al Verga".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Giovannino, la tua e un'osservazione giustissima. Che dire? 
Avendo praticato grammatiche prescrittive "dure", trovo che la lettura di Serianni, non scevra qua e là d'un certo senso dell'ironia, mi abbia riconciliato con approcci che non disdegnano di dare, di tanto in tanto, raccomandazioni d'uso.
D'altra parte io ho un'idea del descrittivismo che non sarebbe riconosciuta dai descrittivisti "classici". 
Secondo me infatti non è possibile descrivere quello che non si è in grado di "giustificare".
Pensa un po'.
Con stima.
GS


----------



## francisgranada

La mia interpretazione spontanea (da non madrelingua) sarebbe più o meno la seguente:

1. Una manifestazione destinata alle persone sportive e _non. _
*Una manifestazione destinata alle persone sportive e* [destinata alle persone] *non *[sportive]_. _
_(la manifestazione è destinata sia alle persone sportive che a quelle non sportive: entrambe le __“categorie”__) _

_2. _Una manifestazione destinata alle persone sportive o _non._
*Una manifestazione destinata alle persone sportive o *[destinata alle persone]* non *[sportive]_._
_(la manifestazione è destinata alle le persone sportive oppure a quelle non sportive: due alternative possibili) _

3. Una manifestazione destinata alle persone sportive o _no. _
*Una manifestazione destinata alle persone sportive* [,]* o no *[?]
_(la manifestazione è destinata alle persone sportive oppure non è così: quasi si mette in dubbio la propria dichiarazione/costatazione …)_

-  Ho tentato a mettere tra parentesi [] quello che considero sottinteso, non espresso esplicitamente (spero la mia intenzione sia comprensibile …) 
-  Penso che la particella/avverbio “non” si riferisca a un verbo, invece “no” a tutta la frase (enunciato) …
- La seconda frase mi pare poco "probabile" (anche se non aggrammaticale) dal punto di vista pratico ...

E' accettabile quello che sto dicendo (incluso la formulazione) oppure mi sbaglio .... ?


----------



## phiona

Caro francis,
mentre fra italiani ci scannavamo su questo argomento ho pensato: 
"Ma i nostri poveri amici stranieri, cosa potranno imparare da una  discussione del genere, se i madrelingua sono i primi a non dare una risposta chiara?"
Bene, io e Giovannino (scusa se ti cito), ti possiamo garantire che in italiano corretto (vedi spiegazioni ineccepibili e assolutamente esaustive di Serianni e Crusca) 
si dice, si scrive, si pensa in QUALUNQUE CASO "e no". 
Il resto è onanismo mentale, non suffragato da nessun sacro testo.
Ah, francis, avrai capito che parlando correttamente (cioè, dicendo "e no") con madrelingua italiani, avrai la tua bella battaglia da sostenere.
In caso parlassi con stranieri studianti italiano, darai un grande contributo alla causa.
Lotta con noi.
Baci


----------

